# lo catalán, lo vasco



## Cellardoor86

Además, “la enmienda gustaría a los separatistas, que oponen lo español a *lo* catalán o vasco”.

 In più, “l’emendamento piacerebbe ai separatisti, che contrappongono *lo* spagnolo al catalano o al basco”. 

Por qué LO en lugar de EL? Tiene un sentido particular?


----------



## Agró

Cellardoor86 said:


> Además, “la enmienda gustaría a los separatistas, que oponen lo español a *lo* catalán o vasco”.
> 
> In più, “l’emendamento piacerebbe ai separatisti, che contrappongono *lo* spagnolo al catalano o al basco”.
> 
> Por qué LO en lugar de EL? Tiene un sentido particular?



"Lo español", o "lo catalán" o "lo vasco", non si riferiscono alle lingue spagnola, catalana o basca.
"Lo español" si riferisce a tutto quello che riguarda alla Spagna, cultura, politica, società...


----------



## Cellardoor86

e quindi al momento di tradurlo come si tradurrebbe?


----------



## Agró

"...che contrappongono *la spagnolità* (?) alla catalanità (?) o alla baschità (?)".

Bruttissimo, no?


----------



## annapo

Abbastanza .
L'ispanità dovrebbe essere il termine corretto, ma non meno terribile...
prova così:
“l’emendamento piacerebbe ai separatisti, che contrappongono *le identità (etniche) spagnola, catalana e basca"*
Anna


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Estaría mal traducir "que oponen lo español a *lo* catalán o vasco" como "che contrappongono ciò che è spagnolo a ciò che è catalano o basco"?


----------



## ursu-lab

annapo said:


> Abbastanza .
> L'ispanità dovrebbe essere il termine corretto, ma non meno terribile...
> prova così:
> “l’emendamento piacerebbe ai separatisti, che contrappongono *le identità (etniche) spagnola, catalana e basca"*
> Anna


Modificando leggermente la proposta di Annapo, io tradurrei:
che contrappongono l'identità spagnola a quella catalana e basca.

"Lo" sta per "tutto quello che è", la "res" (cosa).


----------



## Duncan#21

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Estaría mal traducir "que oponen lo español a *lo* catalán o vasco" como "che contrappongono ciò che è spagnolo a ciò che è catalano o basco"?


Anzi, è giustissimo! Anch'io lo tradurrei così.


----------



## ursu-lab

Teoricamente, cioè dal punto di vista di una traduzione letterale, è giusto, ma quando si parla di indipendentismo in Spagna, e cioè soprattutto di indipendentismo catalano e basco, in realtà si sottintende "identità nazionale". Tradurre con un semplice "ciò che è" in italiano sembra che si parli di tutto e di niente, per es. anche di gastronomia (le tapas contro i calçots e i pintxos), in realtà in questa frase la questione è puramente politica e sociale.


----------



## Neuromante

Concordo con Ursula


----------



## migrane

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro. Llevo aprendiendo italiano unos cuantos años y por eso, y por otras lenguas, me he unido a este foro.

Sobre esta cuestión ¿no se da también el caso de que, como "spagnolo" empieza por "s", hay que utilizar "lo"?, lo cual no pasa con "catalano"

Saludos a todos. Estoy seguro de que voy aprender mucho en este foro.


----------



## Agró

migrane said:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro. Llevo aprendiendo italiano unos cuantos años y por eso, y por otras lenguas, me he unido a este foro.
> 
> Sobre esta cuestión ¿no se da también el caso de que, como "spagnolo" empieza por "s", hay que utilizar "lo"?, lo cual no pasa con "catalano"
> 
> Saludos a todos. Estoy seguro de que voy aprender mucho en este foro.



Así es, y bienvenido. Seguro que aprendes cosas (aquí hay gente muy capaz).


----------



## ursu-lab

La frase da tradurre è in spagnolo. Il "lo" è il pronome neutro spagnolo che sostantivizza l'aggettivo, non c'entra niente con l'articolo determinativo italiano.


----------



## rgr

migrane said:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro. Llevo aprendiendo italiano unos cuantos años y por eso, y por otras lenguas, me he unido a este foro.
> 
> Sobre esta cuestión ¿no se da también el caso de que, como "spagnolo" empieza por "s", hay que utilizar "lo"?, lo cual no pasa con "catalano"
> 
> Saludos a todos. Estoy seguro de que voy aprender mucho en este foro.


 
Este es un caso distinto, ponemos el artículo "lo" en vez de "il" delante de un sustantivo que empieza con "s" impura:

-lo scolaro
-lo studente
No tiene nada que ver con el neutro "lo" español, que traducido al italiano es, como ya te dijeron, lo más parecido a "cio", pero a veces se traduce como "quello", depende del contexto.

Saludos
rgr


----------

